# Anyone listen to Hatsune Mike?



## Ronnya (Oct 12, 2018)

i listen to a lot of Hatsune Mike and other vocaliods. Just wondering If there are any other fans of hers in the furry fandom.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Oct 12, 2018)

No and they hurt my ears and that says a lot because I'm japanese


----------



## Lexiand (Oct 12, 2018)

As a guy who plays osu for 3 years... Yes I have heard their music but im not a fan of it.


----------



## NRS174 (Oct 13, 2018)

...Sometimes


----------



## Yakamaru (Oct 13, 2018)

Hatsune Miku and Vocaloid in general have a lot of good music. 

One of my favorites from Hatsune Miku is "girly dream".


----------



## Ronnya (Oct 13, 2018)

I’m just realized miku auto corrected to mike oof


----------



## Pipistrele (Oct 13, 2018)

Not my thing. At least she's virtual, though, which is infinitely more ethical than the actual Japanese idol industry (which revolves around abusing, exploiting and rapidly replacing young performers for the sake of entertainment)


----------



## WarriorWhispers (Oct 13, 2018)

Not Hatsune Miku exactly...
I listen to Len Kagamine and Oliver though.


----------



## SusiKette (Dec 4, 2018)

Sometimes. Hibikaze might be the only one I listen regularly, but most others are kinda meh by now


----------



## arctophily (Dec 4, 2018)

hatsune mike 

vocaloid for me was a pre-2012 fandom, but yeah, i think they're cool. voice/"singing" software as a whole is pretty cool. i remember really liking the kagamines in particular, there are definitely some classics i lean on from time to time when i get nostalgic.


----------



## Akuno Meshitukai (Feb 18, 2019)

WarriorWhispers said:


> Not Hatsune Miku exactly...
> I listen to Len Kagamine and Oliver though.


I have an odd, embarrassing, and legitimate crush on Len...
I actually blush when looking at a cute picture of him and feel calm, but have this feeling in the pit of my stomach when listening to him (only the older versions of his voice tho) soo... yeah, weird confession of the day!
(This is the version of his voice I like the most)





I also listen to Miku tho, as she is my friends favorite. My favorite Miku song is Cendrillon, partly because I also like the way Kaitos voice sounds. My friends favorite is Senbonzakura, which I am also fond of.


----------



## S.A.F.I (Mar 18, 2019)

As a wise friend of mine once said:  everyone likes Hatsune Miku,  even if they don’t like Hatsune Miku.... they like Hatsune Miku


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Mar 19, 2019)

"Is that the anime chick with blue hair?"

I remember a friend who used to be heavily into it.
It was funny calling it anime tbh.

I'd occasionally listen, but not a big fan.


----------



## Akuno Meshitukai (Apr 4, 2019)

Smexy Likeok4™ said:


> "Is that the anime chick with blue hair?"
> 
> I remember a friend who used to be heavily into it.
> It was funny calling it anime tbh.
> ...


That was me before I ACTUALLY got into it. My friend listen led to it, and I would with her. Then I got bored, and she sent me one...
Next thing I knew I was spending a whole night learning the dance to Weekender Girl XD


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Apr 4, 2019)

Was she in that strange veggie juice song I bumped into in the wee ages of youtube?


----------



## CrookedCroc (Apr 4, 2019)

I don't like Vocaloid that much but I would kill just to get the Dominos Pizza X Miku app in my country. 
This kind of goofy stuff is what I live for


----------



## KittyKat805 (Apr 4, 2019)

TacomaTheDeer said:


> Was she in that strange veggie juice song I bumped into in the wee ages of youtube?


Yes... yes she was...




This?


Also...
Here is a more beautiful version of it
(Warning might wanna use headphones for this...)


----------



## KittyKat805 (Apr 4, 2019)

CrookedCroc said:


> I don't like Vocaloid that much but I would kill just to get the Dominos Pizza X Miku app in my country.
> This kind of goofy stuff is what I live for


Dude...
I just want that pizza box XD seriously That’s beautiful lmao


----------

